# Avatar Keep Disapearing



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

This just started happening for some reason and I'm not sure why. Each time I log into my account my avatar is missing and it says "Your Avatar" in the space where my pic should be. I can go in and re-upload the pic and it will be there for the rest of the session but if I close out and come back in it is gone. The pic is of the required size and type and is still on my hd. I have not tried any other pics yet but can if that might be the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Never heard of that before.

Do you have to reload your profile photo also or is it just the avatar that you are having trouble with?

I see a profile photo right now, no avatar.

This is something js (Admin) would have to look into.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not able to see a profile photo or my avatar, hmm. When I get home I'll have to jump on my wifes computer and see what it looks like from there. Just started yesterday for some reason. Might try loading a different pic too, just to see. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I think that they did some maintenance here a couple of days ago. My avatar was missing also but seeing as I had been unable to log on for about 12 hours I was just glad to have the site back up. When I was finally able to log on, no avatar. So far today, everything seems back to normal. Patience IS a virtue.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll check on it when I get home from work... All of the image files got corrupted in the server transfer... I'm having to upload from my backup located on my hard drive at home. I may have missed your image. I'll look into it.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

js said:


> I'll check on it when I get home from work... All of the image files got corrupted in the server transfer... I'm having to upload from my backup located on my hard drive at home. I may have missed your image. I'll look into it.


Wow, thanks. I'm a sys admin and know exactly what you are dealing with, thank goodness for backups.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Is that the right avatar...?


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

js said:


> Is that the right avatar...?


That is the one, thank you very much. I take it my avatar was corrupt?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jb1023 said:


> That is the one, thank you very much. I take it my avatar was corrupt?


you're welcome... :smt023

yep, it was corrupt.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Corrupt?...Must have borrowed it from the Obama political camp.:anim_lol:


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Corrupt?...Must have borrowed it from the Obama political camp.:anim_lol:


Had it come from the Obama came there would have been a slash through the pic.


----------

